# Small cut in a bad place



## PearlyQ (Nov 2, 2012)

Pearl has this small injury in a bad place. She went out and had a BM and when she came in she drug her butt on the treadmill. The treadmill was not running but the surface is so rough. I know this sounds sort of funny but it's not really funny. She got a small brush burn on her anus. The wound will not heal! She has been to the Vet and she gave a cortisone powder to put on the wound. Tried that, no help. Last week went back to the Vet and she suggested petroleum jelly. Tried that!, no help. I am kinda out of ideas on what to do. 
Every couple of days a small scab forms but as soon as she goes potty, it breaks the scab open again. Not only that, it must be irritating to Pearl. She still wants to drag her bottom after a BM. 
Any suggestions????


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I am not sure about on her bottom but anytime Jaxx gets a scratch or a scab I put a little bit of Neosporin on it. It always amazes me how fast it heals after I put on the Neosporin.
If nothing else is working it might be worth a try.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Have you tried honey? Manuka or local honey might work, but I would check with your vet first. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

First question- Are her anal glands clear or full? Why is she dragging her butt?

Second- I would try neosporin or honey. I have used both but recently my best results were with Honey.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My little Zarita got a razor burn 'down there' and had to go to the vet. The vulva was very red and nasty. She also was dragging her butt. I got a sol'n from the vet that had cortisone, antibiotic and something for fungus. 3 meds in one. Worked in 2 days. I had to use the sol'n for a week, but relief came in 2 days.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

She is probably dragging her butt because as it heals it itches--that her way to scratch. As she drags/scratches she reinjures. Gidget also got a razor burn "down there" and was given the same type of medication that Sue was given by the vet and it worked quickly, but you must watch her very carefully to stop the scooting and break that cycle for it to heal completely and quickly.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Huly said:


> First question- Are her anal glands clear or full? Why is she dragging her butt?
> 
> Second- I would try neosporin or honey. I have used both but recently my best results were with Honey.


I agree with Christie and would have her anal glands checked. She is probably dragging her butt now because of the sore but I would also look what caused her to do it to begin with on the treadmill.


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

I would second the motion to apply an antibiotic ointment frequently. Butt dragging, especially out doors, will expose a dog to lots of bacterial contamination. As a guy, I often wonder why you womenfolk are so eager to suffer the indignities of so-called "Brazilian Waxing," but maybe this thread will make you all reconsider.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I agree with trying some Neosporin. My guess would be that just like when we get scabs, as everything heals it itches. Maybe find something you can put over her bottom (like little kid undies with a hole for the tail or something ridiculous like that lol) so when she scoots it doesn't cause friction on the scab.


----------



## PearlyQ (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies and suggestions! This is not an anal gland problem. The abrasion is about at (for lack of a better description) six o’clock. The Vet actually had seen the scab. She said it is in a bad place because the skin there is very elastic. The healing starts and then with each BM it is torn open again. Not to mention that it itches as it heals and then she drags; starting the process all over again.
When Pearl goes out I follow right after her and make sure she does not drag. Sheesh, as soon as I turn my back I can see her across the room dragging...ugg.
I will definitely inquire today about this sol'n ointment.


----------

